# ANOTHER Menthol Juice???



## Rooigevaar (30/6/17)

Or is it? 

Ok Maybe a little...

Coming July 2017

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Sir Vape (30/6/17)

Damn tasty stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/17)

Nice labels

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

Oooooo @Rooigevaar you have done a fantastic job on Panama! I don't want to rave too much because I've only had about half an hour with Panama but dewd... smooth and tropical... outstanding job! It's a beautiful juice!

One of my favourite setups is driving the Panama! Mattis mod from Fury Works and on top the Hussar RDTA... all Matchy Matcherson!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/17)

You had better increase production @Rooigevaar . If @Rob Fisher says it's good then you are going to sell out in the first 10 minutes!
Looking forward to trying this juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (30/6/17)

Hi @Rooigevaar - Please confirm if Panama will be available in 0mg - Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

I'm sure it will be available in 0mg, 3mg and probably 6mg @Max.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

Christos said:


> You had better increase production @Rooigevaar . If @Rob Fisher says it's good then you are going to sell out in the first 10 minutes!
> Looking forward to trying this juice!



I was part of the beta team (a long time back) and happy to say that @Rooigevaar did make some changes I requested and then he went a mile further... to say I'm excited about this juice is an understatement. I have been desperate for another ADV juice and Panama made it into a Skyline which has got to say a lot! It's interesting how this juice changes from device to device... the Hussar RDTA was the first device it went into and there seems to be less watermelon and in the Skyline more watermelon... this is a COMPLEX juice and pops differently depending on device and power... I am going to have fun testing in different setups and power settings.

Here is a picture of the Skyline being hastily cleaned so Panama could be installed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar - Please confirm if Panama will be available in 0mg - Thank You.



Yes sir! it will definitely be available in 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/7/17)

Awesome @Rooigevaar and Thank you - looking forward to it's launch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (1/7/17)

Christos said:


> You had better increase production @Rooigevaar . If @Rob Fisher says it's good then you are going to sell out in the first 10 minutes!
> Looking forward to trying this juice!


R u getting paid to suck up Christos? looks to be a really interesting juice

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Or is it?
> 
> Ok Maybe a little...
> 
> ...



Aah, this looks great @Rooigevaar !
Pineapple and menthol - very interested!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/17)

Weiner T-Shirt that FITS Baby! 

Busy Vaping Panama!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (1/7/17)

that is awesome     I wonder how that tastes


----------



## vaporize.co.za (1/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo @Rooigevaar you have done a fantastic job on Panama! I don't want to rave too much because I've only had about half an hour with Panama but dewd... smooth and tropical... outstanding job! It's a beautiful juice!
> 
> One of my favourite setups is driving the Panama! Mattis mod from Fury Works and on top the Hussar RDTA... all Matchy Matcherson!
> View attachment 99796


Nice setup @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/7/17)

This sounds awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/7/17)

When I think of Panama, this is what I see
Blue skies, ocean, river and streams
The dark green jungle, fields, and plants
The heavy rains and dry season breeze
And big fluffy clouds.

Where the long beaches of the Pacific and the tranquil reefs and coves of the Caribbean come together. 

Panama brings together Pineapple and Watermelon on a plate of fruits with a canal of ice to refresh you on your exotic journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (6/7/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> When I think of Panama, this is what I see
> Blue skies, ocean, river and streams
> The dark green jungle, fields, and plants
> The heavy rains and dry season breeze
> ...


I can't wait to try it! Awesome stuff @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (6/7/17)

Panama - Yes - @Rooigevaar 




Is that your pic -

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/7/17)

Max said:


> Panama - Yes - @Rooigevaar
> 
> View attachment 100460
> 
> ...




Thats the one!!


----------



## Max (6/7/17)

With Pineapple and Watermelon you say @Rooigevaar and a little Ice with it all

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/7/17)

Stock should be reaching some stores from Today!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (18/7/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Stock should be reaching some stores from Today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 101536


@Cave Johnson


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/7/17)

skola said:


> @Cave Johnson



Nice 

I definitely want to try this out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (21/7/17)

Available in 100ml?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/7/17)

umzungu said:


> Available in 100ml?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In another couple of weeks yes! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ash (2/8/17)

Wow, Is all I can say. A beautiful Blend of pineapple and watermelon & finished with cool ice. LOVE IT. you knocked it out of the park with this 1. MY NEW ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (2/8/17)

I love this juice. I think it is on par, if not better than XXX. Really well made indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

@Rooigevaar , i assume this juice will be available for tasting at VapeCon 2017 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/8/17)

Silver said:


> @Rooigevaar , i assume this juice will be available for tasting at VapeCon 2017 ?



@Silver It will definately be available for tasting at our stand!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @Silver It will definately be available for tasting at our stand!



Oh that is marvellous!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @Silver It will definately be available for tasting at our stand!



I won't make #Vapecon, but can't wait for September when I pop into SA again. Make sure Cape Town has stock so that I can test - you have international interest and I travel with big suitcases 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine (4/8/17)

Seriously...I have delved into DIY. It's saves you coin, but there is no way I can come near to even remotely replicating some of these new juices. The manufacturers are getting better and better among stiff competition.

This juice is well crafted. And it's got me...

I always give credit where it's due...

I am filling my room with Panama vape as I write...

View attachment 103319



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (11/8/17)

Dear Weiner vape company. I am still vaping your "Panama" juice with much delight and pleasure. You deserve a prize at a Vape Comp. Wow! Super impressed. Especially with the 100ml bottles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/8/17)

Waine said:


> Dear Weiner vape company. I am still vaping your "Panama" juice with much delight and pleasure. You deserve a prize at a Vape Comp. Wow! Super impressed. Especially with the 100ml bottles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why thank you very much!!! You made us blush!!! Very very happy that you are enjoying our creation  

Hope to see you at VapeCon! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Or is it?
> 
> Ok Maybe a little...
> 
> ...


Will this be available at Vapecon?
This sounds absolutely fantastic. I'm very interested to give it a try! 

EDIT: Just noticed this has already been answered. Looking forward to trying and most likely buying it at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (12/8/17)

Only a pleasure @Rooigevaar 

When I first saw Panama, I thought "Pineapple, Watermelon and menthol, it won't work for me". Sometimes with juice, the most unsuspecting fruits and other combinations just work. 

But I think the key issue in a successful juice is balance.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Waine said:


> Only a pleasure @Rooigevaar
> 
> When I first saw Panama, I thought "Pineapple, Watermelon and menthol, it won't work for me". Sometimes with juice, the most unsuspecting fruits and other combinations just work.
> 
> ...



Agreed on some juices sounding like they just wont work and they turn out to be amazing.

Unfortunately, I haven't tried Panama yet - hoping to try it at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (13/8/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed on some juices sounding like they just wont work and they turn out to be amazing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't tried Panama yet - hoping to try it at VapeCon



Honestly, I think you are waiting to long for that 1. Its a great Juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/8/17)

This juice surpassed all expectations! Absolutely top class stuff, hands down one of the best SA eliquids I have tried!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/8/17)

On my list for the September visit to SA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> This juice surpassed all expectations! Absolutely top class stuff, hands down one of the best SA eliquids I have tried!



Wow! Thank you for the great feedback!!! It is really appreciated!!!


----------



## Silver (16/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Wow! Thank you for the great feedback!!! It is really appreciated!!!



@Rooigevaar ! We gonna see you soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/17)

Silver said:


> @Rooigevaar ! We gonna see you soon!



I can not wait!!! Its like waiting for Christmas!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (20/8/17)

Vaped through most of my 30ml yesterday...
Thinking I might need to grab a few 100mls at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (30/8/17)

I unfortunately did not attend vape con. So no one can accuse me of hype. I still love this creation, even as a DIY guy, I will stock up on 'Panama' tomorrow. Really good stuff Mr Rooigevaar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/8/17)

Waine said:


> I unfortunately did not attend vape con. So no one can accuse me of hype. I still love this creation, even as a DIY guy, I will stock up on 'Panama' tomorrow. Really good stuff Mr Rooigevaar!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the compliment!!! And I am so happy that you enjoy it, not every day you can convert a DIY'er back to commercial lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

